# Bird Spikes



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

The council recently put large metal spikes under a road bridge to stop the flock that used to roost there moving back in. 

As you can see nothing will stop these two making their nest where they want to!








They've been there at least 2 weeks now, I missed them making the nest, I would have liked to see how they managed to avoid all those spikes!
I'll get some clearer photos later, this was taken as we were driving past this morning.


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like they actually put the spikes too close together. Like on the Saguaro tree the spikes help keep the nest in place.


----------



## PigeonQueen (Aug 13, 2006)

well spotted Becca and what clever piggies! 

I would have liked to seen their progress right from the beginning. This is a good example of how incredibly resilient our ferals are at finding places to build their nests.Great stuff!!!

Jayne


----------



## Fever (May 28, 2007)

Philodice, I was just kinda thinking that myself... seems like the spikes are holding the nest together. They probably wouldn't even have been able to nest there without them...


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I watched a pidge neatly straddling a row of spikes the other day, it had to stretch those legs out long and work at it but it waddled down the whole length without mishap


----------



## warriec (Feb 2, 2007)

Spikes do not work, maybe only intially but after time whem pigeon keeps on putting debris and poop it becomes a perfect solid nest for them


----------



## Insomniac (Aug 21, 2007)

Haha, way to go Pidgy, sticking it to the man!


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

They sure are some smart birds, I went by yesterday and it seems something has been at their nest, no birds and only half a nest left! 
I know the parents are fine- I just hope there weren't any chicks around yet!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Becca199212 said:


> They sure are some smart birds, I went by yesterday and it seems something has been at their nest, no birds and only half a nest left!
> I know the parents are fine-*I just hope there weren't any chicks around yet!*


Me, neither!


----------



## yellowking (Feb 25, 2008)

that is amazing


----------



## clawsywp (Apr 12, 2008)

that is cool, they are very clever! i kinda wish the spikes did work though, then maybe the netting wouldn't be as common, or maybe it still would be. Just an offical told me they will not get rid of the netting because spikes dont work. But maybe they placed too close together or something
do ultra sonic sounds work?


----------



## DEEJAY7950 (Dec 13, 2006)

That's sad the spikes didn't work because they tried to do the right thing first, now they are probably in a meeting talking amongst themselves on how best to get rid of the birds and someone will bring up poison bait, shooting, or something else that spells doom and gloom for those birds, It would be better for someone to just get a ladder and just rescue them before they get disposed of by pigeon hating people!


----------

